# Question about landscape rake for tractor



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone used a landscape/rock rake (or whatever you want to call it) behind a tractor to pick up debris? I'm needing it mainly to pick up behind the bricklayers. I know they work pretty well on smaller rocks, but I'm not sure how it would do with bigger brick chunks. In my mind, I can drag it around the yard, pick up the rocks and bricks, and leave the loose dirt behind. Then pick up the piles with the front end loader. I have a crew that will come and clean up the trash, but they usually want $2-300 per house. If the rake would work, it would pay for itself in just a couple of houses. 

Everyone I talk to says they think it should work, but I'm looking for someone who has actually done it before I drop the cash.

Thanks


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Something like this is what I'm talking about:

http://www.everythingattachments.com/King-Kutter-Yard-Rake-p/kk-yard-rakes.htm


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

it will work for large chuncks, but you'll still need to go around and pick up the stuff that slips through the tines of the rake. you'll also need to give the tines an aggressive forward pitch so that the bricks (or rocks) do not slip under the rake. I use a wide aluminum rake I found at Lowes for finish work along with a wide stable shovel.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdmartin said:


> Something like this is what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.everythingattachments.com/King-Kutter-Yard-Rake-p/kk-yard-rakes.htm



Should work well for what you want. I have a york rake that is similar to what you show but has gauge wheels that I've raked grades with. No problem with the big stuff, but some of the smaller stuff slips thru and it still needs to be hand raked a bit before seed.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

I figured it should work fine, but wanted to hear from someone who had done it. I usually sod the yards, so small rocks here and there are not an issue. They will be removed when the sod is laid. I just figure a few passes around the yard on a tractor sure would beat bending over and picking up brick chunks by hand. 

Thanks


----------



## modpod77 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank you for your advise
that helps me a lot


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

The term is "York Rake"


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

kingston said:


> The term is "York Rake"


I've always heard the rakes that have the guide wheels referred to as a york rake. The one I had a question about I've always heard called a rock rake or landscape rake.

Either way, I bought one today. Seems to work pretty well. I've got to experiment a little with it a little more to get it right.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd get the rake with the wheels "York Rake". In the long run it will be way more useful.


----------



## jdmartin (Dec 30, 2009)

Bought one without the wheels yesterday afternoon. It had been sitting out on the lot for a pretty good while and they made me a good deal on it. Need to do a little more experimenting with the angle of the tines, but so far it seems to do exactly what I wanted. I didn't really want the wheels as I can control the depth fine with the tractor. I was afraid the wheels would ride up on any high spots in the yard and raise the tines from the ground, causing me to lose everything I had picked up. With this one I can pitch the tines forward and it will dig slightly into the ground. It works pretty good to pick up the bricks and knock down any small high spots throughout the yard, too. Sometimes I may have to make a couple passes to get them all, but it still beats doing it by hand.


----------

